# Questions about bring 2 females into my home



## ourico (May 20, 2011)

I just found out I will be getting two females (I have 1 male) and they are coming from different people. 1 is coming from a breeder and will be 11 months when I get her. The other will be 13 months when I get her, as a re-home. 

I have the quarantine the two girls for 30 days right? Does it have to be 30 days or can it be shorter? All 3 cages would have to be in separate rooms right? I don't have 3 rooms to put them in, because they will all have to be in my room (my family doesn't want them visible to them or company :roll: ). What do I do?

Is it possible or wise to have the females share a cage after the quarantine time? I'd like to, but I'm not sure if I should... They will be 11 months and 13 months, both female. I know I'll have double everything & double cage size, I'm fine with that. But I'm just not sure whether to house them together or not... :| I read a sticky on it, but it didn't help at all, all it really said was don't house males together.


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

I read in a hedgehog care book that unless the two females are sisters, it's dangerous to house them together. there's always the possibility that they could get in a fight and one could get fatally hurt. but you're deff better off waiting for some more experienced advice to come in'


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

You should at least quarantine the females away from your male. Just keep everyhing clean, change shirts between handling as well as washing hands and arms. 

As for housing, it will not be an immediate thing. You will need to slowly introduce after the 30 days during playtime. There are several members here with multiple hogs who have made introductions during playtimes. Just make sure you know them relatively well first, so you know what actions indicate annoyance. It may take several weeks of playtime introductions where you slowly extend the time they are together. 

Just be ready to separate and know the possible consequences. There have been at least one heartbreak story where the one female attacked and killed the other female and they had been housed together for some time. The owner couldn't face the remaining female and had to give her away. So as long as you are aware and have the extra cage ready just in case, you can give it a try.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Personally, because of the story that Immortalia mentioned, I decided when I read it about a year ago, I wouldn't ever try to house my girls together. There have been hedgies that worked great together. My Pepper was actually used as company for another female hedgie when her cage-mate died (before coming to me). But for me, I have enough room to give each girl their own cage. 
But we have introduced Zoey & Pepper during cuddle time, after quarantine. Which was actually pretty neat.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

PJM said:


> Personally, because of the story that Immortalia mentioned, I decided when I read it about a year ago, I wouldn't ever try to house my girls together. There have been hedgies that worked great together. My Pepper was actually used as company for another female hedgie when her cage-mate died (before coming to me). But for me, I have enough room to give each girl their own cage.
> But we have introduced Zoey & Pepper during cuddle time, after quarantine. Which was actually pretty neat.


I agree, that story has made me pretty wary of ever putting together two females that haven't grown up together. Besides, I like the idea of having them separate better anyway, so you can better monitor activity and the amount they eat.


----------



## ourico (May 20, 2011)

Ok thanks. I already have the 3 cages anyways, so I won't even bother trying to put them together. Better safe then sorry. But just to make sure, the females can come out at the same time for cuddle/play time? Should they come out before or after the male...?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yup, they should be fine for playtime together, just keep a close eye, as always. I can't say whether it's better to take male or females out first, but I do remember reading that most people who have both genders change the fleece blanket between cuddlings, so the smell doesn't drive them crazy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=2427&p=19571&hilit=HedgieIsabella#p19571

Link to the topic where housing two went wrong, could even happen in play time so always remain alert and good luck


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Many many people have caged unrelated and girls of different ages together without a problem and the girls have loved the company. Although I have had mom and daughter pairs together and siblings, I've only tried unrelated girls together a couple of times and for a very short period. I was always nervous about it and decided I didn't need the guilt trip if something happened to one or the other. 

Most of my girls would be out for playtime together but some hated it and some were relentless at trying to chew the other girls quills so some of them stayed in their own cage instead of playing. It very much depends on personality if they will enjoy playtime together.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

When I have my girls out for play time together, I will always be right there. Personally, I'm not going to leave them alone together. So, if there are issues where one starts to bother the other, I will be able to see it immediately & put a stop to it before it gets out of hand. 
I hope that helps.


----------

